
Government contractor took off with Philippines passport data - kixpanganiban
https://www.rappler.com/nation/220808-teddyboy-locsin-says-passport-data-taken-away-ex-contractor
======
kixpanganiban
Context: The Philippines' Foreign Secretary nonchalantly tweeted that the
contractor for the Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA) took off with
Philippines passport data after its contract with the government ended in
conflict. Now the government has lost access to its passport database, and
would need to rebuild it from scratch. The problem is that they are all
downplaying it and treating the incident as a minor inconvenience rather than
a huge catastrophe.

